# [Review] Günstige CPU-Kühler im Test, Teil 2: Die Turmkühler im Vergleich!



## _chiller_ (27. Juni 2014)

*[Review] Günstige CPU-Kühler im Test, Teil 2: Die Turmkühler im Vergleich!*

[FONT=Verdana, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Günstige CPU-Kühler im Test, Teil 2: Die Turmkühler im Vergleich!*[/FONT]​[FONT=Verdana, Helvetica, sans-serif]

Autor: _chiller_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Nach dem ersten Teil mit kleinen CPU-Kühlern bis 8 Euro, teste ich heute drei Turmkühler in der Preisregion von 9 bis 18 Euro. Ist der Aufpreis gerechtfertigt? Vorhang auf!*​*Das Inhaltsverzeichnis in diesem Test:*

*1. Intro*
*2. Technische Daten der Kühler*
*3. Die CPU-Kühler im Detail**I. LC-Power LC-CC-95*
*II. Raijintek Aidos*
*III. Cooler Master Hyper TX3 Evo*​*4. Montage auf Intel- und AMD-Systemen*
*5. Testergebnisse und Testumgebung**I. Temperaturwerte*
*II. Lautstärke*​*6. Fazit / Kaufempfehlung*
*7. Ausblick auf zukünftige Projekte*​*1. Intro*
*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​In dem ersten Teil meines Reviews habe ich zwei kleine Kühler gegen die versammelte Boxedkühler-Armada aus dem Hause AMD und Intel antreten lassen. Zumindest der Cooler Master i117 konnte durchaus überzeugen, aber für größere CPUs reichte auch seine Kühlleistung nicht aus.

Nun habe ich etwas aufgerüstet und präsentiere im zweiten Teil des Reviews drei Turmkühler. Den Anfang macht der LC-Power LC-CC-95, welcher bereits für weniger als 9 Euro angeboten wird! Dafür bekommt man einen Turmkühler mit zwei Heatpipes und einem 90 mm Lüfter.

Die beiden anderen Testkandidaten kommen aus dem Hause Raijintek und Cooler Master. Der Raijintek Aidos ist mit vier Heatpipes der größte Kühler im Roundup und wird aktuell für etwa 16 Euro angeboten. Etwas teurer ist der Cooler Master Hyper TX3 Evo mit 18 Euro, welcher drei Heatpipes aufweisen kann. Ich bin gespannt, wie sich die Kühler bei den größeren CPUs schlagen werden!​*Vorab möchte ich mich bei Cooler Master für die unkomplizierte Bereitstellung des Hyper TX3 Evo bedanken. Desweiteren möchte ich mich bei LC-Power für die schnelle Bereitstellung des LC-CC-95 bedanken!*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*2. Technische Daten der Kühler*
*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​Schauen wir uns die technischen Daten einmal genauer an. Die Abmessungen der Kühler, sowie die Gewichte habe ich selbst gemessen, die restlichen Angaben sind Herstellerangaben.​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Schaut man sich einmal die Tabelle aus dem ersten Teil des Reviews an, fallen sofort die deutlich gewachsenen Abmessungen der Kühler auf. Erstaunlicher Weise ist das Gewicht der Kühler nicht viel höher als beispielsweise das des AMD-Boxed Kühlers. Ein Vorteil macht sich in der höheren Preisklasse schon einmal bemerkbar, die Kühler lassen sich auf deutlich mehr Sockeln befestigen. So kann der Raijintek Aidos bei Bedarf sogar Sockel 2011 CPUs kühlen.

Alle Lüfter verfügen über einen 4-Pin PWM Anschluss, der Lüfter von Cooler Master besitzt dabei das breiteste Drehzahlband laut Hersteller. Das Herstellerangaben nicht immer eintreffen müssen, werdet ihr bei der Tabelle mit den realen Lüfterdrehzahlen weiter unten im Review feststellen.

Zum Schluss noch ein Wort zu den Preisen. Der Kühler von LC-Power besticht mit einem Preis von 9 Euro, das ist schon ohne genauere Messwerte zu kennen eine Sensation. Aber auch die beiden anderen Kühler sollten mit 16 und 18 Euro absolut bezahlbar bleiben.​*3. Die CPU-Kühler im Detail*
*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Nach den technischen Daten schauen wir uns den Kühler einmal in der Praxis an. Ich beginne mit dem günstigsten Kühler im Test:​*I. LC-Power LC-CC-95*
*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​
[FONT=Verdana, Helvetica, sans-serif]


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

[/FONT] 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


anklicken zum vergrößern​Der LC-CC-95, welcher mit vollen Namen eigentlich LC-Power Cosmo Cool LC-CC-95 heißt, wird in einer Plastikverpackung geliefert. Der Kühler kann so schon von Außen in Augenschein genommen werden, die Bedienungsanleitung befindet sich im Fuß der Verpackung. Der Lieferumfang fällt relativ gering aus, den Plastikring kennen wir schon vom Zalman CNPS 80F, welcher sich identisch montieren lässt.​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


anklicken zum vergrößern​Der Aufbau des Kühlers ist eigentlich ein klassischer Turmkühler-Aufbau. Zwei lange Heatpipes transportieren die Abwärme der CPU nach außen, wo sie von einem 90 mm großen Lüfter und einigen Kühllamellen gekühlt werden. Wer sich Sorgen über die Verarbeitung des Kühlers machte, kann beruhigt aufatmen, die Verarbeitung war einwandfrei, zudem ist der Kühler sehr stabil. 
Auf der Unterseite kann man die bereits vom Werk aufgetragene Wärmeleitpaste sehen. Diese verdeckt etwas die Sicht auf die beiden Heatpipes, welche mittels der Direct-Touch Technik direkt auf der CPU aufliegen. In der Preisklasse kann man allerdings auch keinen verlöteten Unterboden erwarten. Ebenfalls gut sichtbar ist das fest installierte System zur Montage des Kühlers. Der Kühler lässt sich so einheitlich auf AMD und Intel-Systemen montieren.​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


anklicken zum vergrößern​Während des Tests machte der Plastikring für Intel-Systeme etwas Ärger mit ausladenden Kühlkörpern auf dem Mainboards. Die Kühlkörper liegen so nahe am Ring an, dass die Metallbefestigung des Kühlers nicht mehr dazwischen geschoben werden kann. Mit etwas Übung klappt die Montage dann aber trotzdem reibungslos.​*II. Raijintek Aidos*
*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

[FONT=Verdana, Helvetica, sans-serif] 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

[/FONT]
anklicken zum vergrößern​Der Raijintek Aidos kommt in einem schicken Karton daher. Auf diesem werden noch einmal alle technischen Daten übersichtlich abgebildet. Auffällig sind insbesondere die vielen unterstützen Sockel, der Kühler lässt sich eigentlich auf alle aktuellen Systeme setzen, abgesehen von AMDs Sockel AM1.​[FONT=Verdana, Helvetica, sans-serif]


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

[/FONT] 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


anklicken zum vergrößern​Auf dem ersten Blick ist der Kühler als typischer Raijintek zu erkennen. Ein roter Lüfterrahmen mit weißen Lüfterblättern kennzeichnet jedes Produkt dieser Firma. Der Aidos ist der größte Kühler im Roundup, dieser kommt gleich mit vier langen Heatpipes daher. Der Lüfter besitzt eine Größe von 92 mm. An dem Kühler könnten theoretisch zwei Lüfter befestigt werden, aber Raijintek legte nur fünf Entkopplungsgummis bei. Auf der Unterseite des Kühlers sieht man die Direct-Touch Technik, bei der die Heatpipes direkt auf dem Heatspreader der CPU aufliegen.​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


anklicken zum vergrößern​Der Lieferumfang ist deutlich umfangreicher als bei den kleineren CPU-Kühlern aus dem ersten Teil des Reviews. Dies liegt vor allem an der relativ aufwändigen Montage samt Backplate. Die Wärmeleitpaste legt der Hersteller separat bei. Die Menge würde locker für zwei Anwendungen reichen, aber der Behälter lässt sich nach dem Öffnen nicht wieder verschließen.​*III. Cooler Master Hyper TX3 Evo*
*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


anklicken zum vergrößern​Ähnlich wie der Kühler von Raijintek, kommt auch der Cooler Master Hyper TX3 Evo in einem Produktkarton daher, welcher die Farben des Herstellers ziert. Auf dem Datenblatt sind unter anderem die unterstützen Sockel aufgelistet, der Kühler lässt sich aber natürlich auch auf die neueren Sockel 1150, FM2 und FM2+ schrauben.​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


anklicken zum vergrößern​Anders als der kleine Cooler Master i117, ist der Lüfter des größeren TX3 Evo komplett in Schwarz gehalten. Auch das Logo des Herstellers ist großflächig auf den Kühllamellen eingestanzt worden. Drei lange Heatpipes kümmern sich um die Ableitung der Wärme, diese sind wie bei den Konkurrenten per Direct-Touch Technik in den Kühler integriert.​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


anklicken zum vergrößern​Auch auf dem TX3 Evo lassen sich zwei Lüfter montieren, Cooler Master legt sogar die passenden Montagekits bei. Erfreulich ist auch die mitgelieferte Wärmeleitpaste, diese ist in einer kleinen Tube abgefüllt. So lässt sich diese auch für mehrmalige Anwendungen nutzen, sehr gut!.​*4. Montage auf Intel- und AMD-Systemen*
*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​Auch dieses mal kommen Videos zum Einsatz, ich empfehle insbesondere die Videos zum Raijintek ​*I. LC-Power LC-CC-95*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YBl-HlbxJuY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Zu meinem Entsetzen musste ich feststellen, dass ich am Tage des Videodrehs die Montage des Kühlers auf AMD-Systemen vergessen habe. Da ich die zum Einsatz gekommene Kamera nicht besitze, muss dieses Video leider ausfallen  Die Montage des LC-CC-95 ist aber kinderleicht und funktioniert wie auf dem Intel-System. Einziger Unterschied: Die Befestigungsklammern auf dem Mainboard sind schon vorhanden, der Plastikring kommt dementsprechend nicht zum Einsatz.​*II. Raijintek Aidos*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WJRqQrVdgLk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wlNHUPl2mq8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



*III. Cooler Master Hyper TX3 Evo*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=grCk1qzrzks

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FnqnzdJNphM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Ich habe mir einmal die Mühe gemacht, alle im Test 1 und 2 zum Einsatz gekommenen Kühler noch einmal einzubauen und gleichzeitig die Zeit zu messen. Ich habe die Kühler aber ganz normal eingebaut und kein Wettrennen veranstaltet. Geübte Schrauber sollten diese ermittelten Zeiten locker schlagen können.​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Schon an den Videos hat man gemerkt, dass die Montage des Raijintek Aidos viel Zeit in Anspruch nimmt. Dafür sitzt der Kühler dann am Ende auch fest und sicher auf dem Sockel. Mit ein paar Ausnahmen kann man aber sämtliche Kühler in unter einer Minute montieren.​*5. Testergebnisse und Testumgebung*
*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​In diesem Test kommen gleich mehrere Testplattformen zum Einsatz. Alle Messwerte wurden im offenen Aufbau vorgenommen.Die Umgebungstemperatur betrug bei allen Tests 23°C.​*Testplattform 1: Intel-System (Sockel 1155)*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Belastungsszenario: Prime95

*Testplattform 2: Intel-System (Sockel 1150)*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Belastungsszenario: Prime95

*Testplattform 3: AMD-System (Sockel FM2)*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Belastungsszenario: Prime95 + Furmark

*Testplattform 4: AMD-System (Sockel AM3+)*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Belastungsszenario: Prime95​Unabhängig von den Testplattformen kommt eine *Samsung 840 250GB* zum Einsatz. Als Netzteil kommt ein semipassives *Seasonic X850* zum Einsatz. Die Lautstärkemessungen wurden mit dem Testsystem 2 vorgenommen (AMD-Boxed jeweils die AMD-Systeme), da dieses den größten Drehzahlbereich der Lüfter zulässt.

Als Wärmeleitpaste habe ich die *Arctic Cooling MX2* verwendet.

Die Lautstärkemessungen wurden mit Hilfe eines *Voltcraft SL-100* durchgeführt. Das Schallpegel-Messgerät wurde in einem Abstand von 50 cm zum CPU-Kühler positioniert. Die Lautstärkemessungen wurden auf dem Sockel1150-System (AMD-Boxed jeweils die AMD-Systeme) durchgeführt.​*Folgende Lüfterdrehzahlen wurden ermittelt:*​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Besonders erfreulich ist der Lüfter des LC-Power. Statt der versprochenen Minimaldrehzahl von 1100 rpm dreht dieser sogar nur 800 rpm minimal. Auch der Raijintek Aidos besitzt einen größeren Drehzahlbereich als versprochen, so dreht dieser auch über 2400rpm statt der versprochenen 2200rpm.

Der Kühler von Cooler Master enttäuscht hier leider ein wenig. Statt einer versprochenen Minimaldrehzahl von ca. 800rpm ließ sich der Lüfter nicht unter 1150rpm bewegen. Dafür dreht dieser bei der Maximaldrehzahl deutlich höher, mehr als 2400rpm waren kein Problem.​*I. Temperaturwerte*
*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​Bevor wir uns an die eigentlichen Messwerte wagen, schauen wir uns einmal die mitgelieferten Wärmeleitpasten an.
Legende:
WLP1: Mitgelieferte Wärmeleitpaste
WLP2: Arctic Cooling MX2​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Ale mitgelieferten Wärmeleitpasten sind hinsichtlich ihrer Qualität hervorragend und können mit der Arctic Cooling MX2 mithalten. Die Wärmeleitpaste von LC-Power ist nur minimal schlechter.

Kommen wir nun zu den Testergebnissen. Wir beginnen mit den System von Intel. Vorab eine kleine Legende:
Rot = Die in Teil 1 zum Einsatz gekommenen Kühler
Grau = Andere Kühler und Messwerte die ich in anderen Tests ermittelt habe
Grün = Die in diesem Test zum Einsatz gekommenen Kühler

Kühler, bei denen die CPU überhitzte, tauchen nicht im Diagramm auf.​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Schon die kleinen Kühler hatten absolut keine Probleme diese CPU kühl zu halten, die Turmkühler können sich hier trotzdem problemlos an die Spitze setzen.​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Alle Kühler in diesem Test liefern eine beeindruckende Vorstellung ab. Raijintek und Cooler Master können den I7 problemlos bei Minimaldrehzahl in Schach halten, der LC-Power liegt immerhin in Schlagdistanz zu den beiden Konkurrenten. Die wesentlich teureren Kühler von Scythe können sich nur mit Mühe an der Spitze des Feldes halten, die Kühler aus dem ersten Teil dieses Tests werden auf ganzer Linie deklassiert.​Als nächstes schauen wir uns die AMD-Systeme an:​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Der größte Unterschied besteht hier eigentlich in der Minimaldrehzahl, wo die Turmkühler ihre größere Kühlfläche ausnutzen können. Bei höheren Drehzahlen liegen die kleineren Kühler unseren Testkandidaten gut auf den Fersen.​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Auch der AMD A10-5800k stellt für die Kühler in diesem Test kein Problem dar, diese lässt sich auch bei Minimaldrehzahl problemlos kühlen. Einzig beim LC-Power wird es etwas knapp. Der AMD-Boxed kann nur mit seinen extremen Drehzahlen mithalten. Schon jetzt gibt es eine eindeutige Rangfolge unter den Kühlern, welche während des Tests nicht gewechselt hat: Stärkster Kühler im Test ist der Raijintek, knapp gefolgt vom Cooler Master. Der Kühler von LC-Power schlägt sich achtbar und liegt nur knapp hinter den beiden teureren Kühlern.​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Hier sorgen eigentlich alle Kühler in diesem Test für eine große Überraschung, der AMD FX-8350 lässt sich mit einem nur 9 Euro teuren Kühler bei Minimaldrehzahl problemlos kühlen!

Insgesamt machen alle Kühler in diesem Test eine gute Figur, der Raijintek gewinnt hier jedoch eindeutig. Auf Platz 2 landet der Cooler Master TX3 Evo, welcher sich knapp hinter dem Sieger einreiht. Der LC-Power ist nicht der schlechteste Kühler im Test, sondern der Drittbeste. Dafür, dass dieser nur etwas mehr als die Hälfte der Konkurrenten kostet, ist die Kühlleistung absolut respektabel. Für einen geringen Aufpreis zu den Kühlern aus Test 1 deklassiert er diese auf ganzer Linie. Schauen wir nun, wie sich die Kühler hinsichtlich der Lautstärke schlagen.​*II. Lautstärke*
*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​Die Lautstärke ist für viele potentielle Käufer eines der wichtigsten Kaufargumente. Schauen wir einmal wie sich die Kühler im Vergleich schlagen. Vorab eine kleine Definition zur besseren Einordnung:​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Kommen wir nun zur Lautstärke:​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Bei der Lautstärke enttäuscht der Raijintek leider auf ganzer Linie, dieser Konkurriert hinsichtlich der Lautstärke mit dem im letzten Test stark kritisierten Boxedkühler von AMD. Der Lüfter erzeugt leider ein permanentes Brummen, welches sich bei höherer Drehzahl zu einem lauten Rauschen verstärkt. Der Gewinner ist hier der Kühler von LC-Power, welcher der Leiseste aller Kandidaten in diesem Test ist. Zusammen mit dem TX3 Evo von Cooler Master bleibt er bis zu mittleren Drehzahlen relativ leise, bei Minimaldrehzahl sind beide Kühler unhörbar leise.​*6. Fazit / Kaufempfehlung*
*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​Nach diesem harten Test haben sich alle Kühler einmal eine Auszeit verdient. Dies ist das Gruppenfoto nach dem Test.​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Während die Kühler im ersten Test eher weniger überzeugen konnten, bin ich nach dem zweiten Teil doch sehr zufrieden. Alle getesteten Kühler konnten alle CPUs problemlos bei minimaler bis niedriger Drehzahl kühlen, für einen Preis von bis zu 18 Euro ist das ein sensationelles Ergebnis.

Der Raijintek Aidos machte Anfangs durch seine pure Größe auf sich aufmerksam, dies bestätigte er auch durch die besten Temperaturergebnisse im Test. Die zeitaufwändige Montage lässt den Kühler sicher sitzen, mit nur einer Person ist der Einbau allerdings etwas knifflig. Überhaupt nicht überzeugen konnte die Lautstärke, der Lüfter ist schon bei minimaler Drehzahl hörbar.

Der Cooler Master Hyper TX3 Evo sah am Anfang etwas chancenlos gegen den Kühler von Raijintek aus. Eine kleinere Kühlfläche stand einem höheren Preis gegenüber. Dies bestätigte sich auch in den Messergebnissen, die Temperaturwerte fielen leicht schlechter aus als beim Aidos. Trotz der nicht erreichten Minimaldrehzahl des Lüfters blieb der Kühler sehr leise, was ihn insgesamt durchaus empfehlenswert macht.

Die Sensation schafft allerdings der LC-Power Cosmo Cool LC-CC-95. Dieser bleibt preislich bis zu 50% unter den beiden anderen Kühlern, ohne bei den Temperaturen übermäßig abzufallen. Die etwas gleich teuren Kühler aus dem ersten Teil des Reviews deklassiert er auf ganzer Linie. Dabei war der LC-Power auch noch der leiseste Turmkühler im Test. Negativpunkte lassen sich eigentlich nur bei der Befestigung auf Intel-Systemen finden, bei der der Plastikring an die Kühlkörper des Mainboards stoßen kann. Trotzdem stiehlt der Kühler allen anderen Testkandidaten die Show und wird verdienter Testsieger.

Bei den kleinen CPU-Kühlern aus dem ersten Teil konnte insbesondere der Cooler Master i117 überzeugen, welcher der leiseste Kühler im gesamten Test war. Für kleine CPUs bis hin zum Intel Core i3 ist dieser Kühler eine kompakte und sehr leise Alternative zum Intel Boxed Kühler.​*Die Testergebnisse im Detail:*

*Intel-Boxed:*

Positiv aufgefallen ist mir:
+ Kompakte Maße
+ Geringes Gewicht
+ Einfache und schnelle Montage
+ Celeron-Boxed sehr leise
+ Für kleine CPUs ausreichend
+ Günstig

Negativ aufgefallen ist mir:
- Schwache Temperaturwerte
- Core i5-Boxed ist vergleichsweise laut
- wenige unterstütze Sockel

Der Intel Boxed ist aktuell ab etwa 3 Euro erhältlich.
*AMD-Boxed:*

Positiv aufgefallen ist mir:
+ lässt sich auf sämtliche aktuellen AMD-Sockel montieren
+ Gute Temperaturwerte bei höheren Drehzahlen
+ Schnelle Montage...

Negativ aufgefallen ist mir:
- ...welche bei der ersten Anwendung extrem kraftaufwändig ist
- Extrem laut, insbesondere bei höheren Drehzahlen
- Nicht im Einzelhandel erhältlich
*Cooler Master i117:*

Positiv aufgefallen ist mir:
+ Kompaktes Äußeres
+ Leisester Kühler im Test
+ Für kleine CPUs völlig ausreichend
+ Geringer Preis
+ Einfache und schnelle Montage...

Negativ aufgefallen ist mir:
- ...die allerdings einiges an Kraftaufwand erfordert
- Bei größeren CPUs überfordert
- Keine Montage auf AMD-Systemen möglich

Der Cooler Master i117 erhält von mir den schlafenden Elefanten für besonders leise Produkte:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der Cooler Master i117 ist aktuell ab etwa 7 Euro erhältlich.
*Zalman CNPS 80F:*

Positiv aufgefallen ist mir:
+ Kompaktes Äußeres
+ Geringes Gewicht
+ Schnelle und einfach Montage auf AMD-Systemen
+ Auf vielen Sockeln montierbar
+ Geringer Preis
+ Für kleine CPUs ausreichend

Negativ aufgefallen ist mir:
- Schlechte Verarbeitung
- Sehr schlechte Wärmeleitpaste mitgeliefert
- Stößt bei Intel-Systemen an die Kühlkörper des Mainboards
- Bei höheren Drehzahlen sehr laut
- Bei größeren CPUs überfordert

Der Zalman CNPS 80F ist aktuell für etwas weniger als 8 Euro erhältlich.
*LC-Power LC-CC-95:*

Positiv aufgefallen ist mir:
+ Geringer Preis
+ Sehr gute Kühlleistung
+ Sehr leise bis zu mittleren Drehzahlen
+ Lässt sich auf vielen Sockeln montieren

Negativ aufgefallen ist mir:
- Bei besonders starken CPUs mit minimaler Drehzahl überfordert
- Stößt bei Intel-Systemen an die Kühlkörper des Mainboards

Der LC-Power LC-CC-95 erhält von mir den bronzenen Rüssel und den goldenen Preis-/Leistungsaward:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der LC-Power LC-CC-95 ist aktuell für weniger als 9 Euro erhältlich.
*Raijintek Aidos:*

Positiv aufgefallen ist mir:
+ Lässt sich auf nahezu jeden aktuellen Sockel montieren
+ Stärkste Kühlleistung im Test

Negativ aufgefallen ist mir:
- Aufwändige Montage
- Sehr laut

Der Raijintek Aidos ist aktuell für etwa 17 Euro erhältlich.
*Cooler Master TX3 Evo:*

Positiv aufgefallen ist mir:
+ Lässt sich auf viele Sockel montieren
+ schnelle und einfache Montage
+ Leise bis zu mittleren Drehzahlen
+ Gute Kühlleistung

Negativ aufgefallen ist mir:
- Der Preis ist etwas zu hoch, für einen TX3 Evo würde man auch zwei LC-CC-95 bekommen!

Der Cooler Master TX3 Evo bekommt von mir den bronzenen Rüssel:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der Cooler Master Hyper TX3 Evo ist aktuell für etwa 18 Euro erhältlich.​*7. Ausblick auf zukünftige Projekte*
*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​Wie schon im letzten Test angekündigt, wird es demnächst ein Netzteilroundup geben. Hierbei teste ich vier Netzteile in der Preisklasse bis 45 Euro. Das Motto hierbei: "Günstig vs. Billig"​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

AMD hat mir eine kleine CPU zukommen lassen, welche ich demnächst ebenfalls testen werde.​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

[/FONT]


----------



## _chiller_ (27. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Günstige CPU-Kühler im Test, Teil 2: Die Turmkühler im Vergleich!*

So, nun ist auch der zweite Teil meines Reviews fertig. Ich wünsche viel Spass beim Lesen und hoffe, dass alles richtig angezeigt wird


----------



## eXquisite (27. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Günstige CPU-Kühler im Test, Teil 2: Die Turmkühler im Vergleich!*

Supergeil, das gibt von mir einen 

Ich würde trotzdem zum Rajintek tendieren, weil ich nie wieder PushPins verwenden möchte 

Und ja, man sieht alles.

Gruß


----------



## _chiller_ (27. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Günstige CPU-Kühler im Test, Teil 2: Die Turmkühler im Vergleich!*

Dann musst du aber auch damit leben eine zornig klingende Hornisse im PC zu haben, so ungefähr kann man die Geräuschkulisse des Aidos beschreiben 

Aber Danke fürs Lob!


----------



## Goyoma (27. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Günstige CPU-Kühler im Test, Teil 2: Die Turmkühler im Vergleich!*

Absolute spitzenklasse!

Sehr ausführlich, echt gut beschrieben, sehr übersichtlich, gefällt mir sehr gut! 

Bei mir sind am Handy die Bilder der Temperaturwerte zu sehen aber am Laptop nicht, weiß nicht warum 

Bin wirklich beeindruckt von diesem Test, dass ist dir echt gut gelungen, weiter so!


----------



## Gilli_Ali_Atör (27. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Günstige CPU-Kühler im Test, Teil 2: Die Turmkühler im Vergleich!*

Super Test, freue mich schon auf den Netzteilroundup .


----------



## BertB (28. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Günstige CPU-Kühler im Test, Teil 2: Die Turmkühler im Vergleich!*

netzteile bin ich auch schon gespannt

der kühlertest hat mir sehr gut gefallen,
bin enttäuscht vom raijintek, hätte ich für top gehalten
dreht der denn so viel höher, oder sind die schaufelblätter wohl schlechter geformt...

edit: dreht gleich schnell, wie der cooler master lüfter,
dann ists wohl ne aerodynamische frage


----------



## FTTH (28. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Günstige CPU-Kühler im Test, Teil 2: Die Turmkühler im Vergleich!*

Temperatur ist nicht sichtbar.


----------



## _chiller_ (28. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Günstige CPU-Kühler im Test, Teil 2: Die Turmkühler im Vergleich!*

Verdammt, ich hatte das Bilderalbum noch auf Privat eingestellt, kein Wunder das ihr nichts seht ^^ Jetzt müsste aber eigentlich alles sichtbar sein


----------



## Goyoma (28. Juni 2014)

Danke!


----------



## Kindercola (28. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Günstige CPU-Kühler im Test, Teil 2: Die Turmkühler im Vergleich!*

Wirklich tolles Review - macht Spaß zu lesen und der Testsieger war ja auch ne schöne Überraschung.


----------



## Adi1 (28. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Günstige CPU-Kühler im Test, Teil 2: Die Turmkühler im Vergleich!*

Irgendwie kann ich die Temperaturwerte nicht sehen.


----------



## Goyoma (28. Juni 2014)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Irgendwie kann ich die Temperaturwerte nicht sehen.



Doch, die sind da.

Bist du am Pc?

Warte ab bis die Seite vollständig geladen hat, war bei mir eben auch so.


----------



## Adi1 (28. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Günstige CPU-Kühler im Test, Teil 2: Die Turmkühler im Vergleich!*



Goyoma schrieb:


> Doch, die sind da.
> 
> Bist du am Pc?
> 
> Warte ab bis die Seite vollständig geladen hat, war bei mir eben auch so.


 
 was da los ist


----------



## MatzeLP (28. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Günstige CPU-Kühler im Test, Teil 2: Die Turmkühler im Vergleich!*

Toller, gut beschriebener Test. 
Aber bei mir gibt's keine Videos/Links zu Videos.


----------



## _chiller_ (28. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Günstige CPU-Kühler im Test, Teil 2: Die Turmkühler im Vergleich!*

Hm ich hab grad mal mit einem anderen Browser reingeschaut, da fehlen bei mir ebenfalls die Videos. Hier werden sie mir allerdings angezeigt Oo

Hier sind nochmal alle Links:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YBl-HlbxJuY
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WJRqQrVdgLk
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wlNHUPl2mq8
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FnqnzdJNphM
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=grCk1qzrzks


----------



## MatzeLP (28. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Günstige CPU-Kühler im Test, Teil 2: Die Turmkühler im Vergleich!*

Danke.


----------



## DerBusch13 (28. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Günstige CPU-Kühler im Test, Teil 2: Die Turmkühler im Vergleich!*

Wieder mal eine super Review von dir


----------



## bootzeit (28. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Günstige CPU-Kühler im Test, Teil 2: Die Turmkühler im Vergleich!*

Toll gemacht wie schon vorher mit den "billigst" Kühlern. Du bekommst von mir den GOLD-Award für deine Arbeit .


----------



## DarkIdea (29. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Günstige CPU-Kühler im Test, Teil 2: Die Turmkühler im Vergleich!*



bootzeit schrieb:


> Toll gemacht wie schon vorher mit den "billigst" Kühlern. Du bekommst von mir den GOLD-Award für deine Arbeit .



Dem kann ich mich nur anschließen! Vielen Dank für dieses wahnsinnig geniale Review!


----------



## NurDieAushilfe (30. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Günstige CPU-Kühler im Test, Teil 2: Die Turmkühler im Vergleich!*

Teil 1 hat mir ja schon ganz gut gefallen, Teil 2 hat noch mal einen drauf gesetzt.
Danke für das gute Review!


----------



## 442 (30. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Günstige CPU-Kühler im Test, Teil 2: Die Turmkühler im Vergleich!*

Wow, das muss ja richtig Arbeit gewesen sein. Respekt dafür! 
Lies sich sehr schön lesen. Die Videos sind echt eine nette Zugabe, gerade für Anfänger. Interessant wie gut diese Kühler das können was sie sollen, auch wenn der Raijintek das mit einer hohen Lautstärke erkauft.  Aber irgendwoher musste die Leistung ja kommen.
Gut zu wissen, dass auch günstige Kühler .. kühlen. 

Und die Elefantawards find ich ja mal besonders klasse.


----------



## AMD-CPU (1. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Review] Günstige CPU-Kühler im Test, Teil 2: Die Turmkühler im Vergleich!*

Echt tolles Review, hätte nicht gedacht das der kleine LC Power so gut mithalten kann, mach weiter so!


----------



## o2r_raptor (1. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Review] Günstige CPU-Kühler im Test, Teil 2: Die Turmkühler im Vergleich!*

Super interessanter Test!


----------



## -TINTIN- (4. August 2017)

*AW: [Review] Günstige CPU-Kühler im Test, Teil 2: Die Turmkühler im Vergleich!*

Kann man bei dem Raijintek Aidos auch andere 92mm Lüfter anbringen?

Liebe Gürße


----------



## Adi1 (10. August 2017)

*AW: [Review] Günstige CPU-Kühler im Test, Teil 2: Die Turmkühler im Vergleich!*



-TINTIN- schrieb:


> Kann man bei dem Raijintek Aidos auch andere 92mm Lüfter anbringen?



Sicherlich klappt das, warum denn nicht?

Da könntest du jeden beliebigen 92er-PWM-Lüfter nehmen


----------



## -TINTIN- (10. August 2017)

*AW: [Review] Günstige CPU-Kühler im Test, Teil 2: Die Turmkühler im Vergleich!*

THX


----------



## usernamepleasehere (17. August 2017)

*AW: [Review] Günstige CPU-Kühler im Test, Teil 2: Die Turmkühler im Vergleich!*

Super Test! Nutze selber den Cooler Master Hyper 103, der sollte mit dem TX3 identisch sein, auf meinem i7 4790. Selbst nach fast 3 Jahren ist mir der Kühler noch nie negativ aufgefallen. Die CPU bleibt kühl und der Lüfter bleibt unauffällig.


----------

